# leaves look like they have bubbles



## fruity86 (Oct 30, 2009)

hi growers could anyone tell me why it looks like my leaves have bubbles its only on a couple of leaves on 1 plant out of 9 they all get feed the same and watered they are on day 5 of 12/12 the strain is black russian they stand tall at 25 inch under a 600w dual spectrum cool tube in a 1.2x1.2x2.0m tent 

nuts
iguana juice bloom
carbo load
big bud

pic 1 all the girls
pic 2&3 the bubbles on leaves
pic 4&5 couple more shots


any advice would be great and happy growing


----------



## Growdude (Oct 30, 2009)

Kinda looks like heat stress, how close is your light?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello Fruity 

How far is the light from the canopy?

What temperature is it in your tent?

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

temps?   this  is  interesting..I  have  same  thing  on  one  of my  girls  in  flower..and  only  half the  plant...Im  a  sit  here  and  wait  see what  answers  ya  get...cuzz  i  aint  no  help  here:bong:  but  can  share  this  while  we  wait:48:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 30, 2009)

Snap GD :rofl:

eace:


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 30, 2009)

the light is 9 inch away this is not the tallest plant so probly 10 inch from the problem plant

temp is 82 lights on and it drops to 68 lights off


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

:yeahthat: I am going with Growdude on this one, looks like a little bit of whilt
from heat to me ?  If you put your hand on top of the cannopy, can you feel any heat ?


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 30, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: I am going with Growdude on this one, looks like a little bit of whilt
> from heat to me ?  If you put your hand on top of the cannopy, can you feel any heat ?



only a slight bit the light is a cool tube a forgot to put that bit in the top post


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm.... how are your over all temps and humidity ?


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 30, 2009)

temps start at 68 when i turn lights on and creap to 82 by the time its lights off 
humidity i dont have a clue theres just a bowl of water in there with them and the inlet fan blows over it


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 30, 2009)

Do you have an air out take?

eace:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 30, 2009)

Is that bubbled leaf on top or on the side plant.??


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 30, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Do you have an air out take?
> 
> eace:




yes i have a fan that runs my cool tube and carbon filter out of the tent


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 30, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Is that bubbled leaf on top or on the side plant.??



its more to the top of the plant then the side but not right at the top if that helps


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 30, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> its more to the top of the plant then the side but not right at the top if that helps




Are you spraying a mist on the plants everyday while the lights are on.?
If so then you are burnning them , water act like a magnifiy glass to the leafs and that will cause bubbles on the leaf.


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 30, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Are you spraying a mist on the plants everyday while the lights are on.?
> If so then you are burnning them , water act like a magnifiy glass to the leafs and that will cause bubbles on the leaf.



no i know this i had spider mites on my last grow i know that if i need to spray the plant 4 wot ever reason to do it when the light go's off to give it plenty of time to dry out before the light come back on becouse it will burn it


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 30, 2009)

Do you foliage feed too.?

Nuitrients could cause this too.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

I mist my girls with some Rhizo/water the whole way thru veg with a 1000HPS shinin on em and have never had an issue with burn at all :confused2:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 30, 2009)

do a search on Marijuana growing troubles and you'll find what u need.

I am at a lost..   Time to smoke to be found..


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 30, 2009)

hey fruity... 
they leafs feel thick like or almost like a fake plant??
i have 2 like that. my cool tube is as well about 9-12" away... my temp at the top of the plants are 25-27C
LH


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 30, 2009)

Is the air in the room being curculated round and round or do you bring fresh air in and the air is then vented out of the room?

I was just thinking you may be putting dry air back in the tent and the RH is too low.

eace:


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 30, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Do you foliage feed too.?
> 
> Nuitrients could cause this too.


no i do not folige feed


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 30, 2009)

60RH to low.. the air is replaced with fresh air..


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 30, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Is the air in the room being curculated round and round or do you bring fresh air in and the air is then vented out of the room?
> 
> I was just thinking you may be putting dry air back in the tent and the RH is too low.
> 
> eace:



yes hippy the room is getting fresh air 24/7 the inlet fan is a couple of feet from the bed room window witch is alway open  there a tower fan in the tent to curculate the air inside and a out let fan to put old air out


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

IMO...this  is  tempature  issues...thats  a  heck  of  a  drop  from  lights  on to  lights  off....I  think  mine  was  because  the  plant  was  closest to  the  intake  and  we  had  some  nights  get  to  freeze  all  ready...just  my  thaughts...


----------



## BBFan (Oct 30, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Are you spraying a mist on the plants everyday while the lights are on.?
> If so then you are burnning them , *water act like a magnifiy glass to the leafs *and that will cause bubbles on the leaf.


 
Sorry _flyinghigh_, no offense, but that is a myth that just won't die. There is not one documented study that supports this.  But I can show you articles from reputable sources that refute it.

_Hi Fruity86_!

I've had similar reactions and have attributed it to heat stress, even though it wasn't the part of the plant closest to the light.  As long as it doesn't turn necrotic, you should be ok.  Maybe a wierd pheno in the plant or something.  Just my opinion though.

Good Luck!


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 30, 2009)

to me it looks like wind burn how close are your fans....ive seen it b4 not enough light and wind burn together


----------

